# Good Metal Bands to listen to while high/stoned?



## bigk (Nov 19, 2009)

I listen to hardrock, grunge, deathmetal, metalcore, deathcore, hardcore, melodic deathmetal, etc. you get the idea. 

So what are some good bands worth listening to while being high/stoned?

thanks!


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 20, 2009)

I usually listen to some Lamb of God, As I lay Dying, god Forbid, August Burns Red, Unearth and Megadeth.

I particularly like LOG and AILD when just chillin out baked.


----------



## Ten bag (Dec 4, 2009)

ANY music is good when stoned tbf.
I reckon my favs are either Emmure (just cos they get me all riled up and its fun as fuck to play on guitar just after that first fat morning smoke )

Errm also a Dub artist called Cookie Monsta. Look him up, deffo worth your time!

and probs Veil Of Maya, the absolute awesomeness of their ubercreative riffs and song complexity makes me want to write songs, puts me in a good state of mind to write aswell, so theres my 3


----------



## Madg420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Parkway Drive stoned is fantastic, Aussie metalcore band, very structured with cool ass riffs. 
All Shall Parish - Deathcore with very Video game sounding leads/solos
I see Stars - Electronic Screamo kinda music, weird but cool
We butter the bread with butter - Best name evar. need I say moar?
Between the buried and me - Epic Progressive band
Protest the hero - Epic in general

I shall add to this list as I think of stuff but I'm @ work :\


----------



## paintsprayer71 (Dec 4, 2009)

lamb of god rocks, mastadon, fearfactory, hell yeah, mudvayne.....................i could go on and on........kings-x...


----------



## kushRx (Dec 4, 2009)

soilwork, strapping young lad, in flames, old kill switch engage with the white singer, between the buried and me, poison the well, job for a cowboy, through the eyes of the dead,


----------



## dew-b (Dec 4, 2009)

bigk said:


> I listen to hardrock, grunge, deathmetal, metalcore, deathcore, hardcore, melodic deathmetal, etc. you get the idea.
> 
> So what are some good bands worth listening to while being high/stoned?
> 
> thanks!


 try pantera cow boys from hell rammstien,danzig, try some bach, Beethoven,disturbed,godsmack,white zombie,slayer,anthrax,misfits,greenday they all rock for me. play them for your plants too they might like it. forgot alice in chains, black sabath, ozzy, then there is the old favorite metalica. some manson


----------



## Perish21 (Dec 4, 2009)

try necrophagist, periphery, dead to fall, beneath the massacre, pestilence, the faceless, gojira, born of osiris, veil of maya, the number looks like you(weird experimental band), animals as leaders.


----------



## stilldreaming5446 (Dec 4, 2009)

listen to acacia strain its bomb when your high


----------



## madcatter (Dec 4, 2009)

Old school:LedZepplin, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and Twisted sister....


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 4, 2009)

Metallica!!


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 4, 2009)

[youtube]B2jD-Cnlzwk[/youtube]


----------



## jar87 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just started listining two Dream theater, liquid tension experiment and Apocalyptica Check it out !!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 4, 2009)

as the first post says,...aild and log are both 2 amazing bands!!!....i <3 EMMURE!!!!!! fucking dudes have some brutal breakdowns!! but heres a list of a bucn of bands on my itunes that i always let play randomly while gettin baked!!  
(im sure a few have already been said!)
-Emmure<<<<<<<<<<(new cd is amazing)
-As I Lay Dying
-The Acacia Strain
-All Blood Runs Black
-Bring Me The Horizon
-Born Of Osiris
-The Devil Wears Prada<<< ( new cd is amazing!)
-Underoath
-Embrace The End
-From Autumn To Ashes
-I Killed The Prom Queen
-iwrestledabearonce <<<<<(brutal breakdowns and blast beats + GIRL SINGER!!!!)
-Walls Of Jericho <<<<<(another GIRL singer!)
-Killswitch engage (old albums)
-Blood Has Been Shed
-Ligeia
-Parkway Drive
-Remembering Never
-Sky Eats Airplane
-Texas In July
-The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
-Unerath
...
..
.
i could sit here and name bands all day!.. i find a lot of sick bands i never heard before from usein my pandora account!  check it out,its a free online radio! www.pandora.com


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7MBnCaw3gA

Blue moon bottle rite across your head...i,i broke ur face and all u did is snitch,you litlle bitch!!!...i thought u were hard son...i thought that u were mister I DONT GIVE A FUCK!...turns out ur the soft one...you've got 12 months so i suggest you get a gun!!!!!!


----------



## Keenly (Dec 4, 2009)

[youtube]19UZd_DKs2Q[/youtube]



greatest song ever


----------



## cbtwohundread (Dec 4, 2009)

dont do metal.,.,but heres sum punks-BAD BRAINS- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODh8AqhWKrs
NEVER KNEW RASTA WAS IN PUNK HUH?! THE BEST PUNK BAND EVER


----------



## Despised Icon (Dec 4, 2009)

dude how come no one here said anything abou THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER, or some cannibal corpse, it dies today, through the eyes of the dead, Children of bodom, cradle of filth, or gwar?


----------



## Madg420 (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.pandora.com/?sc=sh135743227472756609
Heres a link to my deathcore station, i've got quite a bit of time in honing the station its pretty good check it out.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 4, 2009)

[youtube]iMSyWOkXC7g[/youtube]
[youtube]T1pjpj6FBsg[/youtube]
[youtube]2rZG2aMAKNs[/youtube]


----------



## jsntexas (Dec 4, 2009)

Lamb of God and Pantera


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 4, 2009)

metallica!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 5, 2009)

Despised Icon said:


> dude how come no one here said anything abou THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER, or some cannibal corpse, it dies today, through the eyes of the dead, Children of bodom, cradle of filth, or gwar?


 
i have them all on my ipod! 

this was a local band around my area!!! 

deadwater drowning!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV71hZO-rgs

"drum cover"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgXz9tJO5NU


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 5, 2009)

listening to metal while stoned? sure maybe if you want to kill your buzz. lmao. talk about counterproductive.


----------



## ghostridermike (Dec 5, 2009)

Pantera is awesome 

Mudvayne Rules as well


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Dec 5, 2009)

DETHKLOK!!!!!!



- *EVERY TIME I DIE* (southern rock/hardcore) _USA_.
- *CREEPER* (grindcore/thrash/experimental) [www.myspace.com/fuckcreeper] _Canada_.
- *PROPAGANDHI* (Thrash/metal/progressive-punk) _Canada_.
- *THE BLED* (Hardcore/metal) _USA_.
- *CEREMONIAL SNIPS* (Hardcore/ska) _Canada_.
- *THE SOUND OF ANIMALS FIGHTING* (Experimental/Progressive) _USA_.
- *THE DAUGHTERS* (Grindcore/Progressive)_ USA_.


That's pretty much my all time fav. heavy bands...
The last band though.. '_The Sound Of Animals Fighting' _is fucking amazing. Some crazy-ass experimental stuff with many very talented artist's/instrumentals. Smoke the biggiest bowl before you listen to them. lol 


Also.. '_CREEPER_' and _'THE DAUGHTERS'_ are not for the faint of heart..... listeners beware. 

Enjoiiii!!!!


----------



## Ten bag (Dec 5, 2009)

http://profile.ultimate-guitar.com/El+Boyo/music/

ANY TRACKS BY THIS GUY ARE SICK TO CHECK OUT WHEN STONED 

fair, some of them are in midi but christmas = recording gear 

and a few people have lush taste in music on here, cant be arsed to back and quote their band lists but imma go ahead and make another one 


8 FOOT SATIVA
THE ACACIA STRAIN
ALL SHALL PERISH
ANDY MCKEE
ANIMOSITY
ANNOTATIONS OF AN AUTOPSY
APHEX TWIN
ARCHITECTS
ARISE AND RUIN
BENEATH THE MASSACRE
BETWEEN THE BURIED AND ME
THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER
A BLACK ROSE BURIAL
BORN OF OSIRIS
BRING ME THE HORIZON
BURY YOUR DEAD
CARNIFEX
DESPISED ICON
THE DEVIL WEARS PRADA
DEVILDRIVER
DISFIGURING THE GODDESS
EMMURE
ENTER SHIKARI
FROM THE SHALLOWS
HORSE THE BAND
I DECLARE WAR
INFLAMES
IWRESTLEDABEARONCE
INCUBUS
JOB FOR A COWBOY
THE JULIET MASSACRE
LAMB OF GOD
LIFERUINER
MISERY SIGNALS
MY AUTUMN
NIGHTS LIKE THESE
OCEANO
PARKWAY DRIVE
PENDULUM
THE PRODIGY
THE RED CHORD
ROSE FUNERAL
SEA OF TREACHERY
SLIPKNOT
STONE SOUR
SUICIDE SILENCE
SYMPHONY IN PERIL
UNDERNEATH THE GUN
VEIL OF MAYA
WAKING THE CADAVER
WALLS OF JERICHO
WAR FROM A HARLOTS MOUTH
WHITECHAPEL
WINDS OF PLAGUE

thats a few from the heavy playlist
i listen to a lot of dub. cant remember artists names, mixtapes mostly. A bit of dance, and i like trance an all 

any music is good when high tbh


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 5, 2009)

u just copy pasted ur music from ur comp didnt you! ..a lot of good bands in there though!!!


----------



## Ten bag (Dec 5, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> u just copy pasted ur music from ur comp didnt you! ..a lot of good bands in there though!!!



errrm no








i wrote them out one by one 
honestly though, thats what i listen to


----------



## MaryzMastaH (Dec 6, 2009)

Dispised icon hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ten bag (Dec 7, 2009)

MaryzMastaH said:


> Despised icon hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


they are amazing! 
theyre new album really is fucking insane! i can play a furtive monologue and in the arms of perdition on guitar (old album) but theyre new stuff is near enough unplayable for me!

Saw them last year at horrorfest, was sick as fuck! got to scream I FAILED YOU, ONCE AGAIN, YET YOU STILL HOLD MY HAND!! when they were playing a fractured hand 

was having a slash in the toilets at the gig before despised were on and alex the vocalist walked in and stood next to me, wapped cock out and started slashing. started talking to him whilst pissing an that, real nice guy! offered him a smoke aswell, only had some real dirty res on me though, he passed it up. i was gutted

i DID accidently look at his knob though


----------



## Chromulan (Dec 10, 2009)

Perish21 said:


> try necrophagist, periphery, dead to fall, beneath the massacre, pestilence, the faceless, gojira, born of osiris, veil of maya, the number looks like you(weird experimental band), animals as leaders.


hell yeah...these are the bands you need ^

Only ones i have to add on top of that list is After the Burial, Canvas Solaris, Between the Buried and Me, Sleep Terror, and Scale the Summit


----------



## Lobotomist (Dec 21, 2009)

Dang...I haven't seen but like 3 I've liked so far.
Clutch or Orange Goblin.
Fuckin' screamers, man...


----------



## Big Raw J (Dec 21, 2009)

Meshuggah, The Faceless, Dying Fetus


----------



## tebor (Dec 21, 2009)

Kyuss and Down
Stoner metal FTW


----------



## AutumnsRedTears (Dec 22, 2009)

Opeth and Mastadon


----------



## ford442 (Jan 14, 2010)

+1 for Judas Priest - but, the more stony songs are old ones - all the newer Priest has been less relaxing.. look at the 1974 - 1986 records..!


----------



## snutter (Jan 21, 2010)

Venom, Exodus, Possessed, Slayer, Winter of Apokalypse, Thy Infernal, Dethklok, Frightmare, Engorged, Cannibal Corpse, Lord Gore, Entombed, NILE, Mayhem (not tommy lee's fag band, the black metal Norwegian Mayhem), Emperor, Sarcaphago, Burzum, Dark Throne, shit man this list could go on forever.... But those are some killer bands if any of you have never heard them before...


----------



## snutter (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh man, I almost forgot.... STEEL PANTHER.. whom before that were called, METAL SKOOL, and before that name they were known as METAL SHOP! Total 80's parody hair-metal, but killer none-the-less!!! heheh.

Anyways, their songs will crack you up when you're baked... Even sober. But baked is better. Always. heh.

Yep.


----------



## Ptmpassion (Jan 21, 2010)

gojiria is sick. mastadon, dimmu borgir, suicide silence, psyopus, meshuggah, the red chord. i fuckin love metal! check my band out too theyre awesome. shroud of bereavement if you like doom metal


----------



## themullet (Jan 22, 2010)

down great grove, hed pe swinging dick bravado at its best, assjack/ III great bong ripping tunes.  music the perfect accompaniment to good smoke


----------



## sagensour (Jan 22, 2010)

Ptmpassion said:


> gojiria is sick. mastadon, dimmu borgir, suicide silence, psyopus, meshuggah, the red chord. i fuckin love metal! check my band out too theyre awesome. shroud of bereavement if you like doom metal


 
I would def. have to be stoned to liste too this shit. No offense, who are all these bands. Im 26 and live on the west coast. Ive heard of only 5percent of the bands you folks speak of. I better get my head out of my ass and turn my XM Radio to the 80 station.......


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (Jan 22, 2010)

As I Lay Dying, Darkest Hour, All That Remains.......Metalcore. Pwnage.


----------



## liblah (Jan 22, 2010)

Coroner, everyone check them out completely underrated most anazing metal 3 piece of the 80's /90's
smoke a bowl and prepare for THIS


----------



## Sir Psycho Sexy (Jan 22, 2010)

Between the buried and me

the album Colors will blow your mind


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 22, 2010)

Iwrestledabearonce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Psycho Sexy (Jan 22, 2010)

gnome grown said:


> iwrestledabearonce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you did?!?!?!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 22, 2010)

IWRESTELDABEARONCE!!!

"yes the singer is a GIRL!!!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfzj8ybtPIQ

This video makes me lmao!!!! and is an amzing song! "BRUTAL BREAK DOWNS!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8&feature=related


THE ACACIA STRAIN! "i like there older shit better but this video is good shit!"

notice how the "gangstas" have no rymthem to metal! lmao!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Xs-pzRyi8


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 22, 2010)

Sir Psycho Sexy said:


> Between the buried and me
> 
> the album Colors will blow your mind


fuck yesss amazing!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 22, 2010)

gettting old. but Mudvayne - Silenced is a fantastic song stoned, just very vyer "angry" go get em get active song, the whole album that' off (the end of all things to come) is fantastic!!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 22, 2010)

i used to listen to BTBAM all the time back in the day..there def. good shit!...theres so many sick bands a lot of us never even heard of!.. make a pandora acount www.pandora.com type in a band u like and they will play a song by that artist then songs by other similar artist!.. so much good music!


----------



## DTR (Jan 22, 2010)

*SLAYER *and cannibal corpse/dethklok got to be in the mood for it but great when your getting crazy also whenever im pissed and hear it i laugh and feel silly for being angry 
non metalbands greatfuldead/phish/SRV/sublime/flogging molly/vandals/zepplin/ACDC/pink floyd/primus/beastieboys/etc im always baked and its all good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[youtube]p2ejJB7Adc4[/youtube] 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[youtube]I2PzagXsD0Y[/youtube]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 22, 2010)

old ligeia!..there new shit is so so.. for example..

how do u go from "you squell like a pig when you fuck,you'd lick the blood off a dick for a hit" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6FNpV7-cyo
.
..
...
..
.
TO THIS!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AwIk5oecQo&feature=related :/


----------



## Despised Icon (Jan 22, 2010)

Listen to some Asking Alexandria, Enter Shikari, Through the eyes of the dead, Black Dahlia Murder, Into Eternity, At the Throne of judgement, WhiteChapel!, YellowSign, Darkest Hour, Cradle of filth, Suicide silence. Their so many band's i could go on forever... 
*
*


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 22, 2010)

enter shikari is sick!


----------



## imbored56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Five Finger Death Punch, they fuckin rock


----------



## MetroidThatSmokesTheGanja (Jan 29, 2010)

System Of A Down is the shit when you high, especially Mesmerize, .This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm on This Song... anyone?


----------



## GreenWarlock (Feb 2, 2010)

Dark Tranquility, Ensiferum, Hypocrisy, Unleashed, Autopsy, and BoltThrower


----------



## chimpsey (Feb 4, 2010)

Ulver 
Circle


----------



## MeMes (Feb 4, 2010)

ennui breathes malice


----------



## Brellrock (Feb 7, 2010)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> listening to metal while stoned? sure maybe if you want to kill your buzz. lmao. talk about counterproductive.


Why are you even commenting here if you don't like metal? You have no idea what you're talking about.

Opeth, Soilwork, Meshuggah, Cynic, My Dying Bride, all great bands to listen to while smoking!


----------



## Dan Halen (Feb 7, 2010)

Motorhead, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Pantera, Metallica, and Led Zeppelin are all on my playlist while smokin.


----------



## UK FTW (Feb 17, 2010)

Carnifex black dahlia murder which i saw a few weks ago at bonecrusher fest :O and after the burial are fukcing insan i would reccomend em guitarings sik vocals are off the chain n th drummin n breakdowns are fukin brutal


----------

